# Display and Inlay



## Mizer (May 20, 2012)

This is a display I built for my small boards. This is also my first go at doing an inlay. 
[attachment=5731]
[attachment=5730]


----------



## Mike1950 (May 20, 2012)

Looks very nice. So do boards.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 20, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Looks very nice. So do boards.



very nice work mizer


----------



## Twig Man (May 20, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks very nice. So do boards.
> ...



I love it


----------



## Mizer (May 20, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Looking good there an beautiful to
> Roy


Thanks Roy! I have seen some of your inlay, maybe someday I will be half that good.


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2012)

Brian that's a lot of very nice work concentrated on such a small footprint. I like the way you displayed all that pretty craftsmanship also. 

Super cool my friend. 

:kewlpics:


----------



## chippin-in (Jun 8, 2012)

Phenomenal work!!!

Robert


----------

